

A Rake Too Far: Optimal Platform Pricing Strategy - bdr
http://abovethecrowd.com/2013/04/18/a-rake-too-far-optimal-platformpricing-strategy/

======
linkregister
Mods, please add (2013) to the title.

Thanks.

